# Market Research of Singapore



## ciahyuk (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm currently doing my final year project proposal on online t-shirt business and I needed PEST and SWOT analysis of the business in Singapore.
Do you know any websites?

Thank You!!


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

What websites are you looking for? Clothing websites?


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

poly? uni?
normally your school web have access to informational databases that have these info and more. dont say no and diss me off yet go check it. i only came to know its there after my 3 years in poly ~_~ no1 uses it much lol


----------



## ciahyuk (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm from Lasalle and they have limited resources. I've managed to get hold some in the NLB but needed somemore informations.
Anyway, would check out friends who's in either poly or uni.

Thankz!


----------

